# Furmula 1 anyone?



## FoxWithAName (Apr 9, 2021)

When I was a kid id love to watch Formula 1, the sound the speed and of course Michael Schumacher. My first real hero. ^^ But after a while I forgot about my passion. At 2016 however I started again and I felt the nostalgia kick in. But I did not liked the design of the cars, to narrow and that rear wing were ugly as shit (I know still better than 2014 XD). In 2017 the rules changed and the cars got super wide and i really liked the shark fin, and I started to watch F1 regular again and I really enjoy it. It became a ritual for me and I quite enjoy content about F1 as well, speaking of Youtube Channels like Chainbear and WTF1.

So now I want to know are there any F1 fans in here, if yes lets have some fine conversation about the fastest cars in the world^^. If not I am eager to know why and what turned you down, or if you are just not interested in the sport. So lights are out and away we go.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

i used to watch it but then some guy exposed the corruption in the industry and now i feel like my life is a lie and makes me itch.


----------



## FoxWithAName (Apr 13, 2021)

NetanDakabi said:


> i used to watch it but then some guy exposed the corruption


Can you go into more detail, is there a documentary about it that you saw. I am interested.



NetanDakabi said:


> i feel like my life is a lie and makes me itch.


I can understand that, But I think there on the right track... haha non intended pun. Sure the teams are still the teams but I hope the budget cap for next year spices up the competition even more.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

like the harlem globetrotters the races are rigged so certain racers win.

even if you actually win the race they find ways to disqualify you that make no sense when you think about it.


----------



## FoxWithAName (Apr 16, 2021)

Yeah, i can understand this, but i would not say that the races are rigged. What I would say is that the stewards are sometimes very inconsistent about there interpretation of the rules and this sucks when racing spectacle is impeded by a penalty. On the other hand you need rules and penalties to provide guidance to a sport. What I am very positive about is, that these things are discussed by the fans and by commentators and f1 content creators. And ultimately these discussions lead to adaptions in the sport.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 16, 2021)

Those view angles majorly featuring front or rear were just too uh... gorgeous for me! And I can never forget that ear-tearing engines! >w<♡
Oh, also, watching those beasts weaving through consecutive curves is pure catharsis, combined with those engine roars... UwU (perhaps V10? 12?)

Welp, teams and racers didn't really matter, but the diversity of color schemes was a feast to my eyes as well! (Personally, nowadays, it's not as beautiful(?) as they used to be..)

As time passed, I gradually lost my passion on that as I should either have time to keep watching those or I should get some model kits in my room....Yup, I could do neither. Yet, that doesn't mean I hate them now! OwO

However, talking about 'now'... I miss the old engines. Engines nowadays sound kinda bland for me OnO
That's probs the most critical reason I can't regain my past passions.. Meaah

Bunch of my personal preferences, but that's just me anyways!


----------



## FoxWithAName (Apr 17, 2021)

Ohhh yeaaah the engines, trying imagining what they sounded live, ohhhhhh *0*. But I can understand your preferences. But If you are interested in Racing the last years has given us a few all time gems.



Stray Cat Terry said:


> Those view angles majorly featuring front or rear were just too uh... gorgeous for me!


Same, Same these look amazing. The curb cam is an awesome addition to that.



Stray Cat Terry said:


> (Personally, nowadays, it's not as beautiful(?) as they used to be..)


I liked a few approaches especially the pink Panthers from Racing Point(Force India). As cool as the current cars look (chassi and body), i would agree that the coloring and desings could be more outstanding.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 17, 2021)

Where we live we call it NASCAR.


----------



## FoxWithAName (Apr 18, 2021)

NASCAR is pretty cool, I like, that the cars are very close following and the enclosed stadium like feel. If I manage to visit the United States I would try to attend an oval racing Event to feel the atmosphere . Also NASCAR really understood the camera setup, these 360° views are awesome. But I am not following the Races although I seen a view Indycar ovals.


----------



## Sapphire-Wolf (Apr 18, 2021)

FoxWithAName said:


> When I was a kid id love to watch Formula 1, the sound the speed and of course Michael Schumacher. My first real hero. ^^ But after a while I forgot about my passion. At 2016 however I started again and I felt the nostalgia kick in. But I did not liked the design of the cars, to narrow and that rear wing were ugly as shit (I know still better than 2014 XD). In 2017 the rules changed and the cars got super wide and i really liked the shark fin, and I started to watch F1 regular again and I really enjoy it. It became a ritual for me and I quite enjoy content about F1 as well, speaking of Youtube Channels like Chainbear and WTF1.
> 
> So now I want to know are there any F1 fans in here, if yes lets have some fine conversation about the fastest cars in the world^^. If not I am eager to know why and what turned you down, or if you are just not interested in the sport. So lights are out and away we go.


I started watching F1 back in 2012, when it became clear Vettel had a serious bid for the world championship! 
And well, what can I say? If I had to name one person who got me into F1 and soon into motorsports in general (especially NASCAR) it would be Seb ^^
I think it's pretty similar to the importance Michael Schumacher has to you! 
Unfortunately I wasn't watching F1 when he was in his prime (I remember I saw a few races with my grandfather though), but I still see him as a legend. 
Since Sky has its own F1 channel here, they show some of his races from the 2000-2006 era - And well, just seeing the replay and watching him is giving me goosebumps ^^
I actually saw Mick winning some Formula 3 races when I visited the Nürburgring a couple of years ago and I'm really happy he made it into F1 now, even if he's in arguably the worst car this season. 
I haven't missed many races since 2012, it quickly became a "tradition" for me to watch F1 on race weekends, from the first practice session to the last lap of the race. 
And you're completely right with saying the early cars from the hybrid era (2014-2016) weren't exactly beautiful. Especially 2014 with all those weird noses (Caterham I'm looking at you xD) and the sound of the tires being louder than the engines. But like you say, since 2017 everything saw massive improvements ^^
The sound of the engines returned and the noses became much better. I'm not exactly the biggest Mercedes fan, but I really like their current nose concept for example. 

By the way, if you need some more channels on YouTube to watch, I'd recommend giving The Race, Tommo, Josh Revell and Aidan Millward


----------

